# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Freaky hallucination - Someone Breathing On Me

## Loaf

So I had finally got into SP (or was very close) and I started to feel heavy, but very light which is usual for me. I couldn't feel my bed anymore which always makes me smile, because it feels so weird. But then I got this really freaky hallucination.
I felt this warmness on my face. Like someone was breathing on me. It was out of sync with my breathing, so I knew it wasn't myself. I found it amusing at first, but then slightly disturbing. The feeling or someone breathing so close to my face... well, it freaked me out. I opened one of my eyes ever so slightly and peered out. I was sort of hoping I might see some sort of hallucination of a person / creature, but nothing. After a while I just fell asleep. 

Discuss.

----------


## Ladon

What's there to discuss? Those are hypnagogic hallucinations, perfectly normal...  :wink2:

----------


## Loaf

It'd be interesting to see if some people could relate, is all.

----------


## Ladon

Ah I see, well I haven't heart of 'breathing' like in warmth with a pulse before.
But warmth in general is pretty common as hallucinations. But maybe someone had that breathing before, who knows  :wink2:  Let's see I guess.

----------


## Puffin

I've had a hallucination where I was on my side, and felt someone breathing on the back of my neck. I also felt them moving around on my bed. o_o'

----------


## TheLight

I have tried SP many times with zero success yet  ::?:   , but there was this one time, when I felt I was getting really close. So, as I was feeling some strange vibrations i saw strange white light before my eyes and started hearing a rising sound of people shouting and crying - like I'm on a stadium or some pretty crowded place. Don't know why, but I freaked out and opened my eyes, ruining everything in the process  ::shock:: 

I know this isn't related to the breathing you speak of Loaf, but decided to share it since we both just heard things without actually seeing anything  :tongue2:

----------


## Loaf

> I have tried SP many times with zero success yet   , but there was this one time, when I felt I was getting really close. So, as I was feeling some strange vibrations i saw strange white light before my eyes and started hearing a rising sound of people shouting and crying - like I'm on a stadium or some pretty crowded place. Don't know why, but I freaked out and opened my eyes, ruining everything in the process 
> 
> I know this isn't related to the breathing you speak of Loaf, but decided to share it since we both just heard things without actually seeing anything



Thats awesome.
I never get any really cool hallucinations like that.... sometimes I wonder if that is good or bad.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Sorry if you've seen this before, because i posted this in someone else's sp thread, but i had to post it anyway.  This is something that happened to me a couple of months ago:

"I think this happened because i just recently started to really pursue the WILD technique. Anyway, this morning i woke up (it was still early enough that it was dark in my room). I couldn't move, so i knew that it was SP; so i thought why not go for a WILD. Just before i really got into trying to WILD, the hypnagogic hallucinations grabbed my attention. I say hypnagogic hallucinations because they involved all of my senses except for taste and smell. My closet door opened and a zombie-like asian woman walked out. She then dived under the covers at the foot of my bed and began to crawl towards where my head was. The hallucinations were beginning to get more intense than i could just ignore. The strange part about this was that i saw the covers on my bed raise up as she made her way towards my head. I also felt her brush up against me as she crawled over me and felt her hand on my leg and stomach as she crawled. I could even hear her as she moved under the covers. At this point i was starting to freak out a little. I was still unable to move and my head was turned towards my left side. She popped her head out from under the covers on my right side. I couldn't really see her head that well except there was a dark looking pit where her eyes and mouth was supposed to be. All of this only took about 3 or 4 seconds. When i noticed the head i really freaked out. I tried to turn my head towards her head so i could see if all of this was real. When i was finally able to turn my head, everything went back to normal. My closet door was shut and there was nothing beside me."

How's that for freaky!? ::shock::

----------


## Loaf

That is so cool!  ::D:

----------


## dark_grimmjow

> That is so cool!



 ::lol::  It was pretty cool.  What was really funny was that the night it happened, i was so sleepy; that i went to sleep right after it happened.  But the next night, i was so freaked out that i couldn't attempt a WILD.  I was too worried it would happened again.  I felt like she would be standing right behind me.  You know, if she wouldn't have had pits in her face, and would have been really cute; it would have been more enjoyable.  ::D: 

I got over it though, now i kind of look forward to any weird sp hallucinations.  I'm going for weird tonight.  :boogie:

----------


## Loaf

I never get any scary hallucinations. Well, not really crazy realistic ones. I really want one... but at the same time, I feel lucky that I don't have to "suffer" with really powerful hallucinations.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Cool new avatar and sig, loaf!  I'm lucky that i don't suffer from these all the time too.  They only seem to be this vivid when i attempt WILD earnestly for several days.  It's amazing how the journey to an ld is an adventure in itself.

----------


## Loaf

> Cool new avatar and sig, loaf!



Thanks  :smiley: 





> I'm lucky that i don't suffer from these all the time too.  They only seem to be this vivid when i attempt WILD earnestly for several days.  It's amazing how the journey to an ld is an adventure in itself.



I've never had anything that cool though... ever. I've had 37 LDs now since I joined and I never got a single cool hallucination.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

If you want a weird experience, i think i know what might help.  First get to sp.  Then use your expectations.  Just like dreams, it seems that what you expect shows up in sp hallucinations.  When my zombie asian chick hallucination happened, i was scared; so it seemed to feed off of my fear and get worse, until i got out of sp.

So i guess the next time you get sp, expect the worst and you'll probably get it.  :vampire:   Good luck!  ::D:

----------


## Loaf

> If you want a weird experience, i think i know what might help.  First get to sp.  Then use your expectations.  Just like dreams, it seems that what you expect shows up in sp hallucinations.  When my zombie asian chick hallucination happened, i was scared; so it seemed to feed off of my fear and get worse, until i got out of sp.
> 
> So i guess the next time you get sp, expect the worst and you'll probably get it.   Good luck!




Ok.. I'm scared already. Ha ha.

----------


## JeffGerlitz

dear loaf.  I just got done writing my new thread when I stumbled upon your recent post here. 

I know how it feels.  I get the same thing from time to time.  I dubbed it "the boogie man sensation"  I feel like an evil creature or being is inches from my face.  I don't want to see him or take the risk(s) of what might happen if I open my eyes...so I never peek out.  This happens on occasion...id say once every 2 months or so.  

I have had the breathing sensation too...very uneasy...very almost scary as hell feeling.  I'll take the usual tingling/falling/vibration feelings any day over this weird crap.

Warm regards

----------


## LRT

Creepy stories! The scariest I ever got was hearing air-raid sirens or something, and then feeling intense heat. I guess I got bombed, lol.

----------


## Loaf

@LRT - Huh, thats strange. I think the heat is normal though.

@Jeff - Yes its very uncomfortable isn't it. Hasn't happened since to me.  ::?:

----------


## EspadaInMyCloset

Huh. I...yes I have felt breath against my face in SP. Along with the talk of my dying aunt...so don't know if that counts.

I've also felt an earthquake. And you know what? I don't know how some of you guys could enjoy these things. I totally freaked out both times I was in SP (both accidents). I don't think I'll ever be able to handle it.

----------


## [user-name]

"And you know what? I don't know how some of you guys could enjoy these things."

Ive had some pretty extreme sp experiences, and I used to be terrified. Then I started going with it.

I think its like going to see a scary movie (but better, because you're in it). when you _know_ it isnt real, its just a huge adrenaline rush.

I still occasionally get situations that I cant handle, but most of the time sp hallucinations are really interesting to experience.

----------


## Loaf

I dunno, seeing a zombie crawl into my bed would probably fuck me up.

----------


## [user-name]

dont be so quick to underestimate yourself.

----------


## Loaf

> dont be so quick to underestimate yourself.



Its not that I am underestimating myself. I just know for a fact something like that would scare the hell out of me. To get reality and fantasy mixed up would be.. crazy. I'd start to think that what I saw could have been real and such. Like if I saw a dead relative in a hallucination I'd probably somehow mix it up and start thinking I saw a ghost.

----------


## MaxDarknessOfNight

I've had a few hellucinations myself. There was actually this one time I could hear and see something moving in my room not knowing what it was. then I would blink and it would gone. Not sure if its actually hellucinations or something else. I've had some premonitions, too and I can't always tell which is which till that time comes.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

> I dunno, seeing a zombie crawl into my bed would probably fuck me up.



I'd like to think that if it happened again, that i would be able to handle it.  It hasn't happened since, but i think what made it so bad was it being so unexpected and realistic.  When it happened, i had no idea that sp could be so real and creepy.  Now that i know it can be that intense, i'm a little more prepared for it.  Hopefully, i'll be ready for it if it ever happens again, but i guess i'll never know until it happens.

----------


## Loaf

Oh well. May as well enjoy it, even if it scares you.

----------


## [user-name]

> I'd like to think that if it happened again, that i would be able to handle it.  It hasn't happened since, but i think what made it so bad was it being so unexpected and realistic.  When it happened, i had no idea that sp could be so real and creepy.  Now that i know it can be that intense, i'm a little more prepared for it.  Hopefully, i'll be ready for it if it ever happens again, but i guess i'll never know until it happens.



Yeah, if you can get past the first really weird ones it becomes less scary and more fascinating. 


Once I was lying in my bed in sp and I could hear loud wind from out my window. At this point I knew I was hallucinating, so I got ready for whatever was going to happen. The wind started getting louder and I could hear thunder so I cracked my eyes open and saw my walls crumbling and flying away. It looked like my bed was in the center of a tornado. Then it all started fading away and I woke up.

----------

